# The stuff one finds on Craigslist



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/spo/4164249524.html

I am still laughing. That board is from 1998. The boots and bag would have to be worth like $380 or be stuffed with dank weed. 

This would be a fun long term thread. People just don't understand the concept of depreciation. And maybe people would google it before post their yard sale garbage on CL. 

Dude wants to sell some Raptors at the super fair price of $150. 
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/spo/4127844165.html

Only you can get them with free shipping both ways in tons of sizes for less than that. 
http://m.zappos.com/burton-raptor

The internet apparently is still hard to a lot of people.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not knockin' your State, but both items for sale in NY? Everything is more expensive in NY, isn't it? LOL! Gotta admit tho,.. for a 15 year old board? It does look like it's in _amazing_ condition! My 1 year old Rome is dinged up more that that thing! ...and my 3 yo Arbor? "fuhhgettabowddit!"  (Probably never been ridden and inherited by the seller or sum shit, eh?)

When you consider that there are still idiots on the webz sending money to Nigerian princes to cover the costs of transfering their "Nigerian Lottery" winnings? It's not entirely shocking to believe that _someone_ out there might see this and think, "Wow!" What a bargain! :dunno: :blink:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

yea,.....I just recently saw someone on CL trying to sell a snowboarding POSTER for $50
hilarious!
:blink:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was in contact with this guy a bunch to see if I could move him. I was willing to pay $40 for just the board. 6 months later it is still for sale :eusa_clap:

Clown board $200


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

slyder said:


> I was in contact with this guy a bunch to see if I could move him. I was willing to pay $40 for just the board. 6 months later it is still for sale :eusa_clap:
> 
> Clown board $200


but what IS it?......lol


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

you'd be surprised what people will buy. My bf buys stuff at garage sales/thrift shops and selling it on CL for twice as much. Less then full time work but not bad cash income. 

He actually charges fair prices to sell, he's just good a finding nice crap at the junk shops. He knows nothing about snowboarding but I was able to teach him enough things to look for to know if it's a board worth buying. 

He picked up a kids burton board/boots/bindings for $25 bucks. Actually it came with some rollerblades too. All in good condition. Held onto it until winter and then I listed it for him on craigslist. Sold the set up for $125 and gave his kid the rollerblades.

Being able to fix anything also helps.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

A guy on _this_ forum, has/had a pair of new with tags, 2010/11 Burton restricted SB pants. I have a pair I really like in red. These were black accents. Had em up here & on the 'Bay for about a year. Wanted like $90 originally. Came down to $80, then $60 plus shipping. 

I offered $40 plus shipping or $55 shipped and haven't heard a word. (...my guess is that what _should_ b $10-$15 for shipping will wind up being charged at $20-25!)

I only paid $90 for my 2010/'11's on sale new in 2011! Retail was I think $119-$129, something like that. And that was at the corner shop, not interwebz prices. 

I Wasn't about to pay that much (when u add shipping) for 3 year old pants! To my knowlege they r still for sale! :dunno:

I guess its worth it to hold out for the extra $20-$30 bucks paid by clueless ones?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if you don't care about the fashion/matching/latest tech, you can get fully outfitted to ride, hat to board, for $200


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

slyder said:


> I was in contact with this guy a bunch to see if I could move him. I was willing to pay $40 for just the board. 6 months later it is still for sale :eusa_clap:
> 
> Clown board $200


clown board... clown seller!


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Hahaha. Yeah dude. I offered the guy $40.00 for that solomon for my outdoor backyard bar. Its really not even worth that if the boots/bindings are also from 1998.
It would make a cool decoration. The boots would be cool planters.

The only thing worse than that is the dude who tries to sell his LTD or Lamar board/binding set for $200 because he paid $250 new 3 years ago and only rode it "once or twice."

Then they say "I am willing to negotiate make an offer." Screw that. Re-post at a reasonable starting price and I will make an offer. 

To be fair I did.hook up with a pair of 3 or 4 year old.Burtons in good shape for $20. That is correct pricing.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

EastCoastChris said:


> Solomon snowboard, boots, bindings, bag
> 
> I am still laughing. That board is from 1998. The boots and bag would have to be worth like $380 or be stuffed with dank weed.
> 
> ...


OMG you found everything I have been looking for... thanks you just made my shopping experience so much easier! That's the top of the line shiznit right there I shall be the skeeziest of the skeezy this season fo sho.... naw what Im saying yo!

I also picked up my new snow suit this should keep me warm and dry and dont it look pimp... this is the new new shit!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*$1000 set up ahahahaha*

Not as cool as that suit but look at this gem !!!

$1000 park set up

come on really and this is in my own city I should just call to look at it to laugh at him


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

slyder said:


> Not as cool as that suit but look at this gem !!!
> 
> $1000 park set up
> 
> come on really and this is in my own city I should just call to look at it to laugh at him


OMG he sets his stance angles the same as me I bet he shreds like a god pigeon toed the way to go... I would buy this if I was you cause then you could be the best there ever was...


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

slyder said:


> Not as cool as that suit but look at this gem !!!
> 
> $1000 park set up
> 
> come on really and this is in my own city I should just call to look at it to laugh at him


oh WOW....that's the funniest one YET!!
and right in my back yard.....ohh ho ho ....hee hee heeee!!
where do these peeps come from?.....:dunno:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

-10/0 stance looks...interesting, gonna have to try that... wtf!


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

I just asked $1000 boy if he was snortin' oxycontin......lol


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

and for a grand?.......you would think the person would take a better pic than that!....lol

for a grand you should have the board set up perfect...with highbacks dead parallel to the hs edge.....ducked out properly,...spaced nice and wide, with a faux finish suede backdrop to make it look sexy....
and even THEN...good luck gettin' a grand....:huh:


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> I just asked $1000 boy if he was snortin' oxycontin......lol


Wait... What??? I thought we all did that at least that's what the cool kids told me to do...


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> Wait... What??? I thought we all did that at least that's what the cool kids told me to do...


oh YESS...don't I know it!!.....but it WILL skew reality...haha


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

I just looked.....
you can get that parkrat board for $155!!:signlol:


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> I just looked.....
> you can get that parkrat board for $155!!:signlol:


Well it's a total PayPal scam the ad says he only accepts PayPal chances are he doesn't even have the board at all he's just some pudgy bastard in his moms basement trying to scam some money for beer and strippers probobly never even been on a board...


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> Well it's a total PayPal scam the ad says he only accepts PayPal chances are he doesn't even have the board at all he's just some pudgy bastard in his moms basement trying to scam some money for beer and strippers probobly never even been on a board...


lol.....damn pudgy bastards....
and DAMN mom too!.....for her enabling behavior:icon_scratch::thumbsdown:


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> lol.....damn pudgy bastards....
> and DAMN mom too!.....for her enabling behavior:icon_scratch::thumbsdown:


Shame shall fall on the houses of those who scam the ignorant innocents...


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> Shame shall fall on the houses of those who scam the ignorant innocents...


that and a large boulder would be nice...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Tell him you live in his city and will drive over with cash, I live there. I'll bring my gun and my very large attack dog !!!! For my protection ya know 
and then tell him it's just way to high.

Isn't this actually a kids board???


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

AHEM.......I absolutely MUST have this....
oh please oh please oh pleeeeze:yahoo:

Snowboard

they really should be asking more....it's f'n PRIMO...hehe

I know...just let me have my fun..


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

slyder said:


> Tell him you live in his city and will drive over with cash, I live there. I'll bring my gun and my very large attack dog !!!! For my protection ya know
> and then tell him it's just way to high.
> 
> Isn't this actually a kids board???


yep...a kids board.....hehe

oooh guns and dogs!!.....how exciting.....I'M IN!....
let's go get that pudgy bastard


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

it's probly some dottering lil' old granny tryin' to sell it.....

we should be ashamed....
:blush:


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Kick his ass Seabass...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

shelbybeck said:


> AHEM.......I absolutely MUST have this....
> oh please oh please oh pleeeeze:yahoo:
> 
> Snowboard
> ...


Those things actually make good trampoline boards.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

MrKrinkle said:


> Kick his ass Seabass...











love it !!!!


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

A little OT, but...

bed avail

I would feel like a scumbag for just posting the ad.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> A little OT, but...
> 
> bed avail
> 
> I would feel like a scumbag for just posting the ad.


That has _GOT_ to be a joke, right? It's somebody being funny! ...Right? 
Please tell me that is not a serious add!!! :blink:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You would be amazing how stupid people are on CL and ebay. A buddy of mines posted on ebay a 7 year old burton shawn white board and it sold for $150.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> bed avail


the hell?...


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

john doe said:


> Those things actually make good trampoline boards.


Haha. You can probably find a nice trampoline used only twice on CL for 20 grand.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

EastCoastChris said:


> Haha. You can probably find a nice trampoline used only twice on CL for 20 grand.


WalMart $200 New Skywalker Trampoline and Enclosure - Walmart.com


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

EastCoastChris said:


> Haha. You can probably find a nice trampoline used only twice on CL for 20 grand.


My friend's first trampoline was free on craigslist. It took us a couple weeks before we started cracking the rusted welds and it started falling over.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

EastCoastChris said:


> Solomon snowboard, boots, bindings, bag
> 
> I am still laughing. That board is from 1998. The boots and bag would have to be worth like $380 or be stuffed with dank weed.
> 
> ...


some how i once sold a 1993 burton air board that had stripped bolt holes on the front foot and gouges in the base and huge chips ground off the top and black streaks all over the tail from something and dull rusty edges and no wax for $50 lol.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh man...just found a REALLLLY nice 2013 Palmer with Ride bindings for $300. Its in great shape too.

Should i pull the trigger?
Palmer GAP snowboard 158cm Ride bindings blue Austria freestyle

Or should I go for this package?
http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/spo/4157114243.html

The CB pants thrown it might be putting it over the top


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EastCoastChris said:


> Oh man...just found a REALLLLY nice 2013 Palmer with Ride bindings for $300. Its in great shape too.
> 
> Should i pull the trigger?
> Palmer GAP snowboard 158cm Ride bindings blue Austria freestyle
> ...


$900 for everything... Dudes like, mad at snowboarding or something. He's even throwing in the socks. The SOCKS. :blink:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> ....Dudes like, mad at snowboarding or something. He's even throwing in the socks. The SOCKS. :blink:


Scorpioning hurts! Lol!


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Scorpioning hurts! Lol!


he probly scorp'd so hard his socks flew OFF!!


----------

